

Richard Feynman’s Little-Known Sketches & Drawings - myth_drannon
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/01/17/richard-feynman-ofey-sketches-drawings/

======
nemo1618
That last portrait really nails home the point that artistic ability isn't
something innate, it requires work and dedication just like anything else. I
think a lot of engineering-minded people (myself included) have this view of
art as something that is inaccessible because they lack talent, but Feynman
shows that that isn't really the case.

~~~
robbiep
Having just seen the Van gogh exhibit in Amsterdam, currently on display with
lther important impressionists in the hermitage in Amsterdam, I appreciate
this too- he started painting at 27

------
bambax
> _"My friend Dudley Wright suggested ‘Au Fait,’ which means ‘It is done’ in
> French."_

Hum... no, it doesn't.

(For one, it should be spelled "Au fait" -- you don't capitalize every word in
French, even in a title).

And it either means "by the way" if used at the beginning of a sentence, or
"let's get to the point" if used in "venons-en au fait" (the "fait" is the
"point"). This is sometimes shortened as "au fait!", said in an imperative
tone.

I like the drawings very much, though.

------
muxxa
Slightly relevant; if you are in New York, Edward Tuftes' gallery is currently
showing his sculptures of Feynman diagrams:
<http://etmodern.com/ETmodern/ET_Modern.html>

The best thing in that gallery is even further off topic, but well worth it;
the documentary on Inge Druckrey & typography, (available to watch at the
above link).

------
elliott99
Better than anything I could draw. Here was one of the most re known
physicists/smartest guys around saying...hey, I'm not really an artist but I'd
love to give it a shot.

Kind of makes you wonder if that same line of the thought led to his
scientific successes.

~~~
bennyg
Unbridled curiosity. I highly recommend the book "Surely You're Joking, Mr.
Feynman" - it's very good and insightful into how he approaches situations and
how his thinking style shapes him and eventually his surroundings.

~~~
thirsteh
That and "What Do You Care What Other People Think?': Further Adventures of a
Curious Character." Some of the best books I've read.

~~~
hkmurakami
It should be noted that "What Do You Care ..." is comparatively more serious
than "Sure You're Joking ...". Two of the longest sections involve the death
of his wife during Feynman's days at Los Alamos, and the investigation of the
Challenger crash.

------
andyjohnson0
One copy available on Amazon UK for £1,965. [http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Art-
Richard-Feynman-Character/dp...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Art-Richard-
Feynman-Character/dp/2884490477)

------
richardjordan
Not really that little known as every biography of his references this stuff,
and it provides the source material for a number of Feynman anecdotes.

------
danso
IIRC, Feynmann received some notoriety as the famous physicist who hung out at
topless bars...as this was one way he found subjects for nude portraits

------
sopooneo
I love Feynman, but these aren't that good.

~~~
wissler
This was created for comments like that: <https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says>

~~~
tzs
There are some seriously WTF comments there:

"Affiliation with MIT right now, even as a student, looks to me like
affiliation with the Nazi youth"

"PG built Viaweb in Lisp because there was no Ruby, Python or Perl back then"

